# What plants do you grow besides orchids?



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 28, 2012)

What other plants does everyone grow besides orchids? We have every sort of fruit tree, fruit bush, and fruit plant outside and have 2-3 big gardens every year. We also have lots of big flower beds with native and ornamental perrenials and all sorts of spring bulbs. Inside I have a few houseplants, Christmas cactus, a pot of cactus and succulents, mango tree, African violets, 2 hoya, lots of 'Big Mouth' vft's, Drosera spatulata 'Frasier Island', and 2 Nepenthes sanguinea


----------



## nikv (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a small cactus garden alongside my driveway. My orchids share the greenhouse with several Hoyas and a few Bromeliads. That's about it.


----------



## Dido (Nov 28, 2012)

I grow paeonie and bulbs like tulip and have some fruit kinds


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 28, 2012)

lots of weeds..but i have two apple trees in the back yard with a pile of some type of mint that is very prolific and a cherry tree in the front yard that produces three cherries (but a good bloomer of the blossoms)

i have a jade plant, some kind of euphorb and a creosite looking plant in the lviing room that do welll only because they dont require much water


----------



## Wendy (Nov 28, 2012)

I kill any other type of houseplant.  Two spider plants, numerous ferns, African violets, Christmas cactus....name it, I've killed it.

We do have hardy cacti in our front garden. I planted those because our dearest neighbour children kept picking my flowers. They only messed with the cacti once....:rollhappy:....their mommy dearest wasn't too happy with me but she finally got the message to keep her rugrats on her own property.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2012)

Lots of ferns volunteer in the GH, and my wife pots them up and grows them as indoor house plants.

I have a handful of bromiliads in the GH too.


----------



## emydura (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a real love for the Proteacea family (Protea's, Banksia's, Grevillea's, Waratah's etc.). I think this family contains some of the most spectacular horticultural plants on the planet. I'm currently trying to graft some of the spectacular Western Australia Banksia's. These contain some incredible species but their roots are very prone to soil Pathogens so they are hard to grow outside of their natural habitat where the soils are very sandy and well drained. There hasn't been a lot of grafting done with this genus, not even in the nursery trade. The success rate isn't high enough to make it economical. You have to do dicotyledon grafts so it is very delicate and difficult. I have had some success with a few species. I like the whole idea of grafting. There is something cool about creating a plant based on two species. It enables you to grow plants that would otherwise be impossible.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2012)

I used to grow all kinds of houseplants, but then the orchids took over. I still have a few Sanseveria, a few Hoyas, a few succulents, a large Elephant Foot (???) that I've had for over 40 years, and a couple other unnamed plants. But outside is another story -- lots of trees, bushes and perennials, and all but the trees have been planted by me and my husband since we moved here in 1999.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 28, 2012)

Indoors, my main interest after orchids are cacti and succulents. I was a cactus grower before I grew orchids. My youngest son developed an interest in succulents a few years ago, and spurred me on to resume that part of my collecting. Of course, being my son, he can't take an interest in my interests...so I love cacti...he hates cacti, except for Opuntia's, Pereskia's, and Pereskiopsis...the ones I hate because of those awful glochids. (He should repot them sometime...) But he did impress me with the Aluaudia's and some of the Euphorbia's. Orchids, of course, he thoroughly disdains. Except he wants a Phrag. lindenii. The slipper orchid without the slipper. It figures...............
Outdoors, I love Rhododendrons and deciduous azaleas, and Hemerocallis. And my veggies of course....(OK guys....I have found sources for Trinidad Moruga...the current world's record hot pepper! Next summer....prepare to cry!)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 28, 2012)

I have several types of Hoyas, Christmas Cactii, a Passion Flower Vine that I started this fall from a cutting and a couple of Amaryllis that I started from bulbs. I'm overwintering some stuff under lights in the basement: a pelagorum Geranium that was my mother-in-laws, a Baby Tut Grass (Cyperus) and a Mandevilla vine. 

Outside: a yard stuffed with trees, shrubs and perennials too numerous to list here...


----------



## Clark (Nov 28, 2012)

Outside, like many others, we have many common perrenials.
But our favorite plants over the years have been-
Ricinus communis
Aristolochia
Equisetum
Sarracenia
Canna Tropicanna (Phasion)
and,
Antirrhinum. The taller variety. They are bright yellow, and the hummers have hit them till mid November. 
On the darkest nights, these look like some sort of low voltage lighting.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a huge _Dieffenbachia_ that is well over 30 years old. A ficus, a spider plant, a _Schefflera, a couple of pothos, and a few ferns. _


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2012)

Besides a few common house plants I like to grow the ferns that sneak into the house with the orchids! 
Oh, and I grow mosses.


----------



## Justin (Nov 28, 2012)

I used to grow lots of different kinds of houseplants...over a hundred of them at one time...i realized i needed to downsize to focus on the orchids so i found them all good homes and now i just have a few.

i miss the african violets, jade plants, etc. i had an enormous Philodendron monstera from my advisor that was probably 5'x5'x8'...he originally grew them from seed probably 20 years ago...loved that plant!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 30, 2012)

Lots of different houseplants, but one of my favorite (when blooming) is Taca integrifolia (bat plant). Also like the begonias-rex varieties. 

Outdoors (with the cyps), I have some trillium (including a double white; anyone know where I can find double pinks?), and Anemonella thalictroides 'Cameo' which I really like as it blooms for 2+ months. 
Where there's more sun, I've got bletillas. 
In the bog/pond where there's more sun, I have Sarrencia, dwarf waterlilllies (helvola is very floriforous), dwarf lotus, and some orchids (Calopogon, Dactylorhizas; may try a plantathera or habenaria in the future).


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 1, 2012)

at the moment there is the coffee tree, the rosemary tree and some papyrus. the pots outdoors with veggies are mostly gone though there is still some parsley, lemon thyme and chives in a big pot in the entryway. there is a pot outdoors that I have to collect the few quinoa seeds that were produced and two more with some skinny purple kohlrabi


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 5, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> at the moment there is the coffee tree, the rosemary tree and some papyrus. the pots outdoors with veggies are mostly gone though there is still some parsley, lemon thyme and chives in a big pot in the entryway. there is a pot outdoors that I have to collect the few quinoa seeds that were produced and two more with some skinny purple kohlrabi



Do you roast your own coffee Charles?


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2012)

Outside my Orchids I have a section in the garden were I have planted a number of different Hostas, each year I enjoy it a lot when they send their new shooths out of the ground.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Marc said:


> Outside my Orchids I have a section in the garden were I have planted a number of different Hostas, each year I enjoy it a lot when they send their new shooths out of the ground.


I love Hostas, also. It's fun to watch them unfurl out of the ground. But I have to spray them with deer-away (not the name) or the deer eat them to nubbings.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a coffee tree that came from hawaii as a small seedling that's maybe a foot and a half tall now, so it hasn't produced any flowers or anything yet. Though I love the smell of coffee and love coffee flavored ice cream and sometimes chocolate-covered coffee beans, I don't really drink coffee. I would like to find some green seeds of jamaican blue mountain coffee to sprout and grow, if anyone is ever near any


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 5, 2012)

What do I grow besides orchids? Many many things. 
Hoya - 14+ species, only 1 is carnosa, say yes to H. macgillivrayii
a couple bromeliads & a few cactus, mostly Trichocerus
one Ginger - Bosenbergia longiflora - Finger root ginger
Passiflora citrina (the new-ish dwarf species from Honduras)
a couple tropical bonsai, like Fuschia, Ficus, & Nashia, Osmanthus & Bursera. 

outdoors
7 species of winter hardy bamboo, all good to -15 F
about 35 or so "Sticks in Pots" that I tell people are bonsai, most people tell me they are "Sticks in Pots", or if they feel really honest, "Kindling". 

That's all too many plants to water.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, beside orchids I grow...mold and algae. Unintentionally. :wink:

Nah, seriously speaking, I grow nothing beside orchids since it takes all my energy to take care of the ones I have.


----------



## baodai (Dec 6, 2012)

Clivia
BD


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 7, 2012)

I forgot to say I have a beautiful and huge pineapple plant that I grew from a pineapple top. It is very tall, a little over 1 foot tall, and has a big leafspan, over 1 foot, and has TONS of roots and lots of leaves. It needs to be repotted, there are roots "pouring" out the bottom. I started it this spring or summer from a little top and now it is big. I think it needs to double in size before it blooms and has fruit. The plant has to be 2-4 years old to produce fruit. It has been so fun watching it grow. It was extemely easy to start and grow. These are the instructions that I followed, the pictures are also helpful: http://www.rickswoodshopcreations.com/Pineapple/pineapple.htm


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 7, 2012)

In Australia I have a collection of 80+ "heritage" fruit and nut trees, a nice collection of Lithops, a few Aroids: mainly Arisaema, a few Bromeliads and about 30 species in the Bambuseae family.

I like Australian natives and grow 116 species of Eremophilas ( I remember when there were only 116 described), quite a few Grevilleas, both species and hybrids and a variety of other natives.

In Vietnam, mainly orchids, a few Aroids and a variety of sundry plants.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 7, 2012)

Too much stuff. My most recent fetish are cycads. I have around 20 species now, mostly seedlings and subadults. Other than that, tree ferns, epiphytes of all kinds including ferns and Huperzias, various woodland perennials, Sarracenias, deciduous azaleas, common and unusual flowering bulbs, and on down the road. I am plant crazy, simple and plain.


----------



## emydura (Dec 7, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> I like Australian natives and grow 116 species of Eremophilas ( I remember when there were only 116 described),



WOW Mick. I didn't realise you had a love of Eremophila's like me. They are the easist plants to graft (onto Myoporum insulare). Perfect for the beginner. I have grafted heaps of them. Although I'm sure in Adelaide you can grow them on their own roots. Canberra is just a bit too cold for them. The long frosty winters take their toll. So I no longer grow many of them.

You will have to take some photos for me of your plants. You must have some property to grow that many. The grey leaf species are just devine. 

To see a big specimen plant in full flower is just mind blowing. Especially in the bush.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2012)

I have started focusing on other plant groups recenlty, as I got in a bigger house 2 years ago. 
I have succulents (mainly Asclepiads), Hoya (I got quite a number of recently rooted cuttings), South African bulbous species (e.g. Lachenalia, Moraea etc), several ornamental bulbs that I recently bought (Sprekelia, Fritillaria, Camasia, Dicentra, Colocasia, Poiphys, Eucharis, Calochortus etc etc) as they seem easy to grow. Also some Hymerocallis and Hosta.
Additionally I started getting some Arisaema species bulbils/bulbs to make a collection. Hard to find (at affordable prices) some species though (which are really wonderful to my eyes...)
Gesneriads were a small passion last year so I got a bunch of them too 
So did with some Pelargonium species...
Last spring I sowed some Adeniums and now I have some seedlings...!
I initially had and have some Canna too.
Some of them need to get inside in winter, so it is kind of troubling, but enjoyable at the same time pushing me to find creative solutions 

I am a plant hoarder (trying to be tidy though), but I try to find plants that are appealing, grow & multiply easily and can survive local conditions!


----------



## Stone (Dec 9, 2012)

About 60 species of Tillandsia, a couple hundred cacti, a couple hundred bonsai (mostly unfinished) clivias, cycads, succulents, Agaves, In the garden..All kinds of trees like pines, cedars, oaks and perrenials etc. all grown from seed. I'm trying for a Mediteranian theme.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey Stone, what cycads do you have going? I've got a crazy range from Central America, Africa, Asia, and Australia.


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 10, 2012)

emydura said:


> WOW Mick. I didn't realise you had a love of Eremophila's like me. They are the easist plants to graft (onto Myoporum insulare). Perfect for the beginner. I have grafted heaps of them. Although I'm sure in Adelaide you can grow them on their own roots. Canberra is just a bit too cold for them. The long frosty winters take their toll. So I no longer grow many of them.
> 
> You will have to take some photos for me of your plants. You must have some property to grow that many. The grey leaf species are just devine.
> 
> To see a big specimen plant in full flower is just mind blowing. Especially in the bush.



I haven't bothered to do much grafting other than some species that I have found difficult to strike from cuttings and a few standards I made using a prostrate form of E maculata. I think some really interesting standards could be made using some of the other prostrate Eremophilas. Some species from sandy regions may have benefited from grafting onto a suitable rootstock but they seem to do ok.

I had quite a representative collection of the Genera at one point, almost all the known Eremophilas but since Dr Bob Chinnock's work I now only have half the known species. Do you have Bob's book, Eremophila and Allied Genera - R J Chinnock? 

I have 50ha but would like some more space. I too like the grey foliage species, Eremophila nivea being one of my favourites.

Regards, Mick


----------



## nikv (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I also grow roses and daylilies. Here is a link to another ST thread where I showcase some of my daylilies:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16672&highlight=daylilies

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Stone (Dec 10, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Hey Stone, what cycads do you have going? I've got a crazy range from Central America, Africa, Asia, and Australia.



I've forgotten the species names but I have 2 Encepholartos, Cycas revoluta, Lepidozamia peroffskiana, E ferox, Cycas spiralis. The biggest I purchased 20 years ago as a one leaf seedling is now about 4 meters across in the garden. I wasn't going to leave it when I moved so I dug it out. That was a job!, it took me 2 days to remove it but it settled in really quickly in its new home. Definately staying where it is now! You can't go anywhere near it but its beautiful!
Mike. Do you grow yours in the ground?


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> I haven't bothered to do much grafting other than some species that I have found difficult to strike from cuttings and a few standards I made using a prostrate form of E maculata. I think some really interesting standards could be made using some of the other prostrate Eremophilas. Some species from sandy regions may have benefited from grafting onto a suitable rootstock but they seem to do ok.
> 
> I had quite a representative collection of the Genera at one point, almost all the known Eremophilas but since Dr Bob Chinnock's work I now only have half the known species. Do you have Bob's book, Eremophila and Allied Genera - R J Chinnock?
> 
> ...



No Mick I don't have his book. I have heard about it though. There are more and more species being discovered all the time. It is hard to keep up with it. The grey leaf species are just stunning including nivea which doesn't like a lot of rain as it always gets knocked back.. E. warnesii is another recently discovered grey leaf species that is just stunning. 

I did some Banksia grafting last weekend. I think this one is a miniature form of prionotes grafted onto integrifolia. As you can see it is delicate work. Hopefully a few of these will take. If I lived in SA like you I wouldn't have to bother.


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi David,
On the subject of grafting. I bought some Eucalyptus cladocalyx 'Vintage Red', stunning foliage. These are grafted as I believe they don't grow true from seed and they are quite expensive. 

I've been searching for some info on grafting Eucalyps but haven't found anything. I have tried a couple of different grafts but the scion always fades. Might need to try a bottle graft.
Do you know anything about grafting Eucalyptus?

Regards, Mick

PS Colin Jennings of the Australian Orchid Council is the coordinator of the Eremophila study group. I was a member 20+ years ago.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 18, 2012)

Stone said:


> Do you grow yours in the ground?



Hey Mike, no I have all of mine in pots. Most couldn't handle the winters here. Of course Cycas revoluta can, and maybe a couple other Cycas, but not much else.


----------



## emydura (Dec 21, 2012)

quietaustralian said:


> Hi David,
> On the subject of grafting. I bought some Eucalyptus cladocalyx 'Vintage Red', stunning foliage. These are grafted as I believe they don't grow true from seed and they are quite expensive.
> 
> I've been searching for some info on grafting Eucalyps but haven't found anything. I have tried a couple of different grafts but the scion always fades. Might need to try a bottle graft.
> ...



I have never done grafting of Eucalypts so i don't know a lot about it. I think I saw an article on the internet about so I will see if I can dig it up. 

I didn't realise Colin Jennings was into eremophila's as well. I was a member of the Eremophila study group for a little while. I remember being posted a whole lot of cuttings of various Eremophila species many of which I had never even heard of.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 28, 2012)

I have lots of aquatic / semi-aquatic plants since all my fish tanks are planted. This includes several species of aquatic moss and aroids such as anubias and cryptocoryne. I also grow Marselia quadrifolia in emersed form -- it's a neat fern that looks like four leaf clover when it's allowed to grow out of the water. I grow most of my plants for fun and general interest, but the aquatics are more geared towards supporting my fish and selling to support my hobbies.

My next biggest interest after orchids are bromeliads. While I have a number of genera in my collection, the majority are cryptanthus and tillandsias. I gravitate towards these groups because they stay small (for the most part, there are exceptions) and because they have interesting, colorful foliage and/or flowers.

Finally, I have the "assortment", a number of ferns, a couple of cycads, a small collection of aloes, some cacti and other succulents, philodendrons ... boy, I sure do need to downsize. Over the years, though, I've grown or had an interest in almost all tropical plants.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's a couple pics of my little bromeliad collection.











The flower spike on the hybrid tilandsia is new.

The others are species, but I don't know what they are. The little on at the top is actually collected from Costa Rica, so won't be able to figure that one out anyway until it blooms.

Before K lite, I'd kill every bromeliad given to me. Now they grow and flower pretty easy. The foliage is pretty cool, but a lot of bromeliad flowers are hidden, tiny and very short lived. They mostly seem to be some combination of red and blue.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been thinking about getting a bromeliad or two. I do have a fairly large pineapple plant in a courser soil mix. What are your bromeliads potted in?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 19, 2013)

Rick, I think that tilly is Til. cyanea, a species, isn't it? I love the Cryptanthus or Orthophytum (whichever it is) -- I haven't had a ton of luck with the crypts of that type, these days I stick to the small ones that seem to love me. The others are Neoregelias, but I don't know that group very well at all, so I won't even try to put an ID on them.


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Rick, I think that tilly is Til. cyanea, a species, isn't it? I love the Cryptanthus or Orthophytum (whichever it is) -- I haven't had a ton of luck with the crypts of that type, these days I stick to the small ones that seem to love me. The others are Neoregelias, but I don't know that group very well at all, so I won't even try to put an ID on them.



The Til is probably a hybrid, the label just says Bromeliad, and looks like something you'd get from Home Depot or Whole Foods.

The brown stripey spikey thing is Gerken&@#*something. I've been able to look it up off the partial memory thing from the friend that gave it to me.

Neoregelia definitely sounds right for the others.


----------



## Stone (Jan 19, 2013)

Rick said:


> The Til is probably a hybrid, the label just says Bromeliad, and looks like something you'd get from Home Depot or Whole Foods.
> 
> The brown stripey spikey thing is Gerken&@#*something. I've been able to look it up off the partial memory thing from the friend that gave it to me.
> 
> Neoregelia definitely sounds right for the others.



Rick, The Till is definately cyanea (a species from Ecuador--loves water)
The striped plant is Orthothytum gerkenii. ( a very choice species from Brazil )
Its a terrestial-lithophyte and likes dryish conditions and a rocky cactus type mix.


----------



## Rick (Jan 20, 2013)

Stone said:


> Rick, The Till is definately cyanea (a species from Ecuador--loves water)
> The striped plant is Orthothytum gerkenii. ( a very choice species from Brazil )
> Its a terrestial-lithophyte and likes dryish conditions and a rocky cactus type mix.



Well you can really tell how up I am on bromeliads (NOT!!)

I've had the O gerkenii for about 3 years now. It's picked up a lot in the last year. But it still hates me with the wicked spiney leaves.

The Tillandsia is very easy. It seems to pup every time I throw water on it. It came in bloom about a year ago, so I was thrilled to see the new flower spike coming up. 

I have a few other tiny "air plant" type Tillandsias sitting up in a basket with a Vanda. I recently noticed a bunch of new growth on one of those, so maybe it will bloom too.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 22, 2013)

I visited central Mexico and saw tons of epiphytic plants. Not sure what exactly they were but they grew on the power lines, cacti, trees, and buildings. There was also one tree that had what looked like Spanish moss cascading from the top almost all the way to the ground and the burros loved to eat it.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> There was also one tree that had what looked like Spanish moss cascading from the top almost all the way to the ground and the burros loved to eat it.



Spanish moss is actually a bromiliad. It produces little green flowers.

It can be found in southern states like Southern portions of Alabama, Georgia, and lots of Florida.

People used to give me handfuls of this stuff for orchid displays and I normally killed it all pretty fast in the past.

I snagged a handful from Hunter's AFB (my son is deployed down there) in GA a couple years ago, and its been growing very well for me now.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 22, 2013)

Gingers, heliconias, we have a Lychee tree, Avacado trees, lemons, limes, pink grapefruit, Poha(I think they call them Gooseberries on the Mainland), Blueberries, Gardenias, Pikake, Puakenikeni, Jade vines, and Macacamias.


----------



## emydura (Jan 24, 2013)

Mick

There is a bit on grafting Eucalypts in this link. It is actually an extract from a book on grafting. There appears to be a big section on Eucalypts although that section is not complete. There may be enough to give you an idea.

http://books.google.com.au/books?id...AEwBDgK#v=onepage&q=grafting banksias&f=false


Banksia grafts are looking good. Three species (burdetti, prionotes and ashbyi) are growing well.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jan 24, 2013)

They're looking great David. What rootstock are you using? 
If you're after any Eremophila plants, let me know. If I don't have a particular species, I know a guy who will. 

I have tried most of the common grafts on Eucalypts with no success. The next attempt will be doing bottle grafts. 
Regards, Mick


----------



## emydura (Jan 24, 2013)

quietaustralian said:


> They're looking great David. What rootstock are you using?
> If you're after any Eremophila plants, let me know. If I don't have a particular species, I know a guy who will.
> 
> I have tried most of the common grafts on Eucalypts with no success. The next attempt will be doing bottle grafts.
> Regards, Mick



They are grafted onto Banksia integrifolia. That is the most commonly used rootstock which is quite hardy and adaptable. Not everything is compatible with it though. There is still not a lot known regarding the grafting of Banksia's. Long term compatability can be an issue.

You would have to do cutting grafts with the Eucalypts wouldn't you. They are a bit difficult to do with Banksia's. Seedling grafts work much better.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 25, 2013)

This grafting and other hobby that you guys have is pretty neat. I'm starting in growing and saving seeds from rarer heirloom varieties of eggplants. I also got a packet of heirloom tomatoes labeled "Red Cherry Large". I got it last year and saved seeds but haven't seen this variety this year and couldn't find a speck of info about it online. It has cherry tomatoes the size of ping-pong balls, is the fastest growing tomato I've ever seen, has tomatoes early, and is always LOADED with tomatoes. Ever heard of it?

I'd love to see pictures of everyone's plants and gardens and things.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 25, 2013)

I used to be into grafting cactus. I still have a few of my grafts, an Echinopsus, Gymnocalycium bruchii, and a few others.


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's that Tilandsia cyanea just starting to bloom.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 10, 2013)

I grow Itoh Peonies.

Ramon

Itoh Peony 'Yumi'


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2013)

nice flowers (on the two)

by the way, on a hort blog i've recently seen (didn't read the article) where someone was asking how many members were going to be growing 'grafted tomatoes'. has anyone else heard of or grown grafted tomatoes?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, grated tomatoes are being offered by more and more sellers. They take the top of a nice fruiting variety and graft it onto the rootstock of a vigorous and/or disease resistant variety. Check out this link for more info and a how to video: http://www.johnnyseeds.com/t-TomatoGrafting.aspx

I have a Haworthia attenuata in spike now and it has lots of buds.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 11, 2013)

I've read about how you can graft a tomato on to a potato, so you can harvest both. Unfortunately, the yields are less than if you grew the plants separately.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 11, 2013)

I suppose you could graft plants from the nightshade family onto each other and have some interesting combinations...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I suppose you could graft plants from the nightshade family onto each other and have some interesting combinations...



They already do this for tomato/potato plants:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/31/grafting-tomatoes-and-potatoes_n_2389368.html


----------



## Ray (Feb 13, 2013)

I am really surprised nobody has mentioned that perennial orchid "companion plant" - oxalis!


----------



## Paul Mc (Feb 13, 2013)

LOL... I've got tons of oxalis, but they are kept away from my orchids...


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 14, 2013)

Beside orchids, I grow citrus, pomegranite, christmas cactus and carnivorous plant specifically Nepenthes!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 14, 2013)

Ooh, nepenthes! I love them. What hybrids/species?


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 15, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Ooh, nepenthes! I love them. What hybrids/species?



Nepenthes veitchii (highland form)

Here's one of them; I have 2 Nep. veitchii.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks for posting picture; never seen anything like it.

also never seen pomegranate for sale; did you just plant seeds from a fruit, or....


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 15, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> thanks for posting picture; never seen anything like it.
> 
> also never seen pomegranate for sale; did you just plant seeds from a fruit, or....



Now you know about Nepenthes, Charles!  It was my other botanical obsession before orchids. 

The pomegranate is a dwarf pomegranate. I bought it from a local nursery.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2013)

oh, i've seen and tried some nepenthes before plus seen them outside here, just never seen any as wild as the one in your picture!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 15, 2013)

cnycharles said:


> oh, i've seen and tried some nepenthes before plus seen them outside here, just never seen any as wild as the one in your picture!



Thanks for the compliment! This species is known as Nepenthes veitchii 'K'. Still do not know why it is called 'K'. This variety is very well known for its striped peristome and is rare in cultivation.


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 15, 2013)

That striped veitchii is really cool!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 15, 2013)

i've started to get into aroids and lithops


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 15, 2013)

I have 2 Nepenthes sanguinea. One is about the size of my hand, the other has a leafspan a little bigger than a quarter. I also have a ton of Venus Flytraps, the 'Big Mouth' variety.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 16, 2013)

Anybody else grow Chiritas? I love them! I also grow lots of Pingiculas and find them cheerful as well as fun. I also have a few kind of natural-looking Coleus plants that look great in the greenhouse with the orchids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Feb 16, 2013)

Chiritas, Pinguiculas, various tame carnivores....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismende (Feb 16, 2013)

Chiritas, Pinguiculas, various tame carnivores....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't think you meant to post that twice, Chris...


----------



## limuhead (Feb 16, 2013)

*trees for my orhids*

Today after my better half takes a nap I am planting a Green Gold Avocado tree and an interesting citris tree we got from the University of Hawaii College of Tropical Agriculture. The tree has 7 different citris grafts. It consists of 5 different tangerines, a tangello, and a lemon! I think it will 'sprout' some orchids when it gets bigger. Funny how those things happen...


----------



## chrismende (Feb 17, 2013)

Righto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's some Haworthia attenuata blooms:











Sorry the pictures aren't the clearest.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2013)

Chris I have a couple of Chirita.... here is Erika, but my tamiana died ... 





OrchidBoy, yes these blooms are kind of difficult to capture properly... (there could be a keiki produced on the spike when still alive... )


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 6, 2013)

and Welwitschia


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 8, 2013)

likespaphs said:


> and Welwitschia



Thats one you don't see often


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 8, 2013)

I've tried Welwitzchia, both from seed and small plants. Very difficult...............


----------



## Dane (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi 

I grow bonsai's, bromeliads, clivias, streptocarpus, hoyas,Tilandsia's and anything else that i can put in a pot. I have recently germinated a jade vine from seed

My hoyas and streptocarpus


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 5, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> Thats one you don't see often





Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I've tried Welwitzchia, both from seed and small plants. Very difficult...............



they are a big pain 
only about 30% germination from fresh seed
the seedlings are orange though!






and here's my biggest one. germinated in October, i think






i'm growing a lot of basal angiosperms at work
Amborella is tough too
already killed one....well, it died in my possession....


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 5, 2013)

I actually got a 100% germination. And 100% dying a few months later.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 8, 2013)

where did you get your seed and how did you germinate them?
i've been told they are very susceptible to some fungus so i have been giving a beneficial fungus fungicide (Companion, i think) every few weeks or months


----------



## John Boy (Apr 8, 2013)

Besides Orchids I grow Neos, Cattleyas, Restrepias, Laelia, Bulbophyllum beccarii, Some Dendrobiums....LOL


----------



## nikv (Apr 8, 2013)

John Boy said:


> Besides Orchids I grow Neos, Cattleyas, Restrepias, Laelia, Bulbophyllum beccarii, Some Dendrobiums....LOL


So in other words, you grow orchids. :wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2013)

ah, only 'slippers' are 'orchids'..... :wink:


----------



## John Boy (Apr 9, 2013)

:rollhappy: Oh Boy!!!


----------



## Dane (Apr 9, 2013)

John Boy said:


> Besides Orchids I grow Neos, Cattleyas, Restrepias, Laelia, Bulbophyllum beccarii, Some Dendrobiums....LOL



WOW! you've got Bulb. beccarii! I've always wanted one of these You must love the smell when it flowers:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Apr 9, 2013)

Sadly, but not that sadly, mostly veg.

This year we're growing:

Brandywine, Green Zebra, and San Marzano tomatoes
Habanero, Super Chile (??) and Guajillo chile - hoping to get a Serrano too. 
Striata D'Italia zucchini
Boston Pickler cucumbers
Chanterais and an heirloom cantaloupe 
Golden Midget and Lawrence Farm watermelons
French breakfast radishes
arugula
mesclun
cilantro
thyme
basil
marjoram
lavender 
rosemary
chives


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2013)

you want some quinoa seed? loves sun and dry. I have a big envelope left over from last year (hundreds of seeds); just have to find the envelope


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2013)

Sadly (again) I have yet to try quinoa.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2013)

I found the envelope a few hours ago, I can send you a bunch of last year's seed... if it doesn't come up then no loss. If you know what lambs quarters is, it's a cousin to that. It likes to grow in the andean highlands, and has the most complete protein of any plant product. You can also grow it and eat the younger leaves/shoots as greens (just like lambs quarters)


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 16, 2013)

I had an heirloom tomato last year called 'Red Cherry Large'. It made hundreds of cherry tomatoes the size of ping pong balls. It is the most vigorous tomato I've ever seen.

Here's some recent picture of my Nepenthes sanguinea. The pitcher is 4 inches tall (not including the lid). The leaf is 3 inches long. Does it seem to have super big pitchers relative to leaf size?


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2013)

cool! I now also have a few perennials from work (aquilegia, geum, some small flowering moss, plus veggies/herbs)


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 17, 2013)

That's a lot of pitcher for the size of your plant. Your sanguinea has pretty good color for the type. I need to take a new picture, as right now it has more & larger pitchers than the older photo, but this is the best of my 4 Nepenthe hybrids. Nepenthe (alata x maxima) 'Dark', the hybrid (alata x maxima) is common, and usually fairly dull in color. This one was made using highly colored select parents, both the alata and the maxima were more colorful than typical for their types. And it seems to like my conditions. Its doing the best of the 6 Nepenthes I decided to try a couple years ago. Now I'm down to 3 and this one is the best. 4 inch pot, the vine is about 24 inches long and growing. 

Got this from Tom Heller, there is a link to his page and email on my website, http://www.schordje.com


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome Nepenthes, Leo and Orchid Boy! :clap:


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 12, 2013)

Currently? Not much... I have a red passion flower of some sort, and technically I have a Venus Flytrap, but my brother's currently taking care of that one. Once we get the greenhouse in full swing, however, I'll probably branch out.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 8, 2014)

*Protea*

I think I want to grow more of these. This was from a flower that I Root toned and stuck in a pot. Doing pretty good now that it's in the ground. Plant is about a foot tall...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2014)

It's poisonous you know, right? :evil:


----------



## Secundino (Feb 10, 2014)

Lithops, some other Mesembs,..., Echium, ... lots of things in the garden, but by no means a collection or aiming to do so...


----------



## Wendy (Feb 10, 2014)

I've started collecting Anthurium. Only three common ones so far but I'd love to get a couple that are grown just for the leaf patterns.

Limuhead....those are beautiful. More photos of it would be nice.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 11, 2014)

*hellebores*

Hi,
a really reliable late winter flower and doing well in our mild weather.
Flowers are totally rain proof as they hang down.
There has been a huge amount of breeding effort in the past 20 years and they have come along leaps and bounds.
These are all open pollinated plants grown from plants selected at the best nursery - Ashwoods.

Take a look at the photos on their web site:-
http://www.ashwoodnurseries.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=141

They take about 3 years to grow to FS from seed but they are tough plants and pretty easy.
I have a forest of seedlings under the plants and they have to be hoed out each year.

Regards,

David


----------



## Dido (Feb 11, 2014)

Great one I like the 4th the most


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2014)

Proteas bring a lot of $$ in the contiguous states.


----------



## AdamD (Feb 11, 2014)

There are other kinds of plants?! No one informed me. Just orchids. Seriously though, my in-laws gave me some corotan seed to sow for them in my grow room. I hope they start out like orchids from flask, because that's all I know of seedling care.


----------



## limuhead (Feb 12, 2014)

*some other stuff in the yard...*


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice anthurium.


----------



## cnycharles (May 2, 2015)

Some spare house plants the last tenant left behind in my apartment, some dwarf papyrus, veggie seedling starts and some orphan perennial plugs in their way to different homes
Oh; and a pot of lemongrass


----------



## SFLguy (May 2, 2015)

Carnivores.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2015)

Nice range of insectivores you've got there. Whereabouts do you live in SW Florida? I was in Port Charlotte for a couple years. Ever been up to the panhandle to see the Sarracenia/Drosera fields? Awesome stuff!


----------



## SFLguy (May 2, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice range of insectivores you've got there. Whereabouts do you live in SW Florida? I was in Port Charlotte for a couple years. Ever been up to the panhandle to see the Sarracenia/Drosera fields? Awesome stuff!


I'm actually in the Southeast (Miami) usually but I'm going to school in Sarasota at the time being and no, I've always wanted to, the pictures I've seen are just gorgeous and I'm hoping to go up there one of these days but currently I just don't have the time


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2015)

Ooh. Those pings on the tufa! Love that! 

JUst noticed mine is spiking again so I'll take a pic when it flowers.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2015)

SFLguy said:


> I'm actually in the Southeast (Miami) usually but I'm going to school in Sarasota at the time being and no, I've always wanted to, the pictures I've seen are just gorgeous and I'm hoping to go up there one of these days but currently I just don't have the time



Oops, didn't notice just S not SW… I spent most of my years in Gainesville, first as a student, then resident for 20 years. I did do one year in Miami - I loved the 'Glades and Big Cypress even though it's real rough country. The panhandle is wonderful in places - along the Apalachicola River, the savannas, and the wild beaches. Great for botanizing. Going to school sounds fun, I miss those years.


----------



## SFLguy (May 3, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Oops, didn't notice just S not SW I spent most of my years in Gainesville, first as a student, then resident for 20 years. I did do one year in Miami - I loved the 'Glades and Big Cypress even though it's real rough country. The panhandle is wonderful in places - along the Apalachicola River, the savannas, and the wild beaches. Great for botanizing. Going to school sounds fun, I miss those years.



Lol no worries  and nice, I have quite a few friends at UF right now. Oh yeah getting through there is rough but imagine finding some ghost orchids . The panhandle is definitely on my list of future trips


----------

